# Conversion shops in San Francisco Bay Area?



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Do they have to be in the Bay Area? If your getting that much I am sure some would be more than willing to travel a bit to get a good shop. We are looking for a shop right now so we can start doing conversions for folks that want one. We are in the Sacramento area. We'd even pickup and deliver. We are looking to convert VW's right now since that is where our experience is in converting. 

Converted a 64 Ghia, 77 MG Midget, 66 Bug and now our 62 VW Roadster and 73 Porsche 914. The Ghia sold as did the MG which is at a new happy home in Colorado and still electric with lithium and the 66 Bug was sold but kept all the components. It went back to a life of ICE. The Porsche is still ICE but will be getting the AC-75. Time to purchase that too.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit old BUT we are still looking to hire / partner with qualified converters for our projects. See below for one example...

PM me.


----------

